# Autohomes Camelot Double Bed layout



## 99830 (Jun 28, 2006)

Hello,

I am stuck! I have just bought an Talbot Express Autohomes Camelot and I am having difficulty making the lower double bed. If I follow the instruction manual and have the cab seats facing forward and reclined all the way back it is not possible to lift the floor section up between them. This is because the recline adjusters get in the way of the floor panel prventing it from reaching it's locking position. The only other solution then is to spin both cab seats around to face backwards into the van in which case the floor will lift between them but they will not recline all the wayback since the dash board now gets in the way! I had the cunning idea of unbolting the cab seats so that the recline adjusters were no longer between the seats but next to the door instead. Great! Except the arm rests now posed exactly the same problem with trying to pull the floor section inbetween the seats! So I switched them back... Can anybody offer some kind of solution??? Has anyone else had this problem?

Many thanks,

Phil


----------



## 96312 (Sep 16, 2005)

Gosh, it ws a long time ago when I had a Camelot - I'm desperately trying to think about the double bed set up.
From what I remember the floor part was lifted before the front seats were fully reclined.
I didn't have any problems with our one except I remember that it was not the most comfortable of beds.


----------

